# Galveston west end surf epic day 7/13



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Fished Galveston west end across from the last water tower before SLP. We slayed the trout. 2 of us caught about 40 each up to 22". We caught a bunch of bull whiting too some of the biggest I've ever seen. Got 1 Spanish Mack around 26". Got 2 blacktips in the 3' range and 1 spinner in the 3' range. It was a great day. Those are the days in the surf I live for. Got a few pics but we didn't mess around taking too many.
View attachment 633761
View attachment 633762
View attachment 633763
View attachment 633764

Wade caddy me and my brother made. We are going to add a dry box and some rod holders. We anchor it behind us with a kayak anchor. 
View attachment 633765


www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

what was you using for bait?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Awesome !!! I like the box as well !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, Congrats!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Bait was crack aka live shrimp

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. I have been moving all day today and will be again tomorrow. Wish I was killing them like y'all.


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

Your day was a lot better than mine. Congrats. Enjoyed the pics as well.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Great report! Glad you had a great day. We're you fishing bottom or top? What bar primarily? Headed out on the am with the family, so probably less flexibility than normal. Thanks


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that's some nice fish! also like that box looks like it worked pretty good nice!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

gaftop said:


> Great report! Glad you had a great day. We're you fishing bottom or top? What bar primarily? Headed out on the am with the family, so probably less flexibility than normal. Thanks


All we used was live shrimp with popping cork so primarily we fished the top. We fished the 2nd gut almost exclusively. The water was really shallow between the second and 3rd gut so most people around us waded out and were fishing the 3rd gut not realizing that they walked by all the fish. We were hooked up at least 4 to their 1.

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice catch, way to go man!


----------



## bigwalt (Jul 4, 2013)

Man yall killed them. We fished crystal beach but not much luck. Just a few smal fish here and there and a jack on the surf rod. But none the less we still had a good time.


----------



## PN_FishinGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

nice fish !!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Good stuff! Nice mess of fish.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats one way to keep the sharks off your stringer. Nice catch bro.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

HA nice box!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice job, surf will turn to **** probably when I'm off next week.
A fine piece of southern ingenuity also...


----------

